
Warren Buffett's Secret Millionaires Club - psyklic
http://www.smckids.com/
======
makmanalp
<http://www.smckids.com/episodes/lemons-to-lemonade> -> This is amazing. To be
honest, _all_ kids should learn this stuff. It surprises me how people are so
uninformed that they make really stupid business decisions.

~~~
tbrownaw
Oh, lovely. An auto-play video.

------
mpk
Am I the only one who expected a conspiracy site after clicking that link?

~~~
jaekwon
No.

Who's running that site anyways?

------
sushi
Every kid should watch these videos before they spend their parents' hard
earned money on the business school.

------
MichaelGG
"your 2,000 Buffett Bucks (ßß)"

Why would you turn a B into an ss?

~~~
jfarmer
I imagine because it's easier to identity as a currency symbol.

------
jfornear
Someone should just build a bot to accumulate Buffett Bucks by 'exploring' the
site 24/7. Guaranteed upside! :)

------
kanwisher
Kinda clever idea, don't think my younger sisters would find it fun enough. It
seems a bit too overdone ;/ I used to be in a stock market club in school, I
think this is a great idea just not the best execution.

------
cookiecaper
This is pretty awesome.

------
Scott_MacGregor
This is cute. I like the hard driving music, plus it teaches kids useful
stuff. The $2,000 "Buffet Bucks" seems like a good hook for users too.

------
Vivtek
This is pretty cool - although it did hurt my brain thinking it was a really
funny joke, until I realized ... it ... wasn't.

------
ajaimk
Wish this was around when I was a kid.

~~~
cdr
This looks like the sort of thing I'd have mercilessly mocked when I was a
kid.

~~~
Hexstream
That may say more about you as a kid than about the show.

~~~
cdr
I'm pretty sure it says more about the show. I'm no expert, but I think the
tone is strikes might work for younger children, but likely not very well for
the older children I'd think they'd be targeting with investing education.

~~~
Hexstream
Given the subject matter I'm not sure how much better than this they could
make it. But I must say it looks like they're trying a bit _too_ hard to make
this "cool" at times.

------
Raphael
Terrible. I recommend Virtual Stock Exchange as an alternative.

~~~
jakarta
I think Buffett was asked about paper trading once... he compared it to
'reading about sex' -- not even close to the real thing.

------
ghshephard
Impressively unusable from an iPad.

~~~
makmanalp
I don't think a significant portion of the target audience use ipads.

~~~
melling
I read most of my Hacker News from an iPhone. I feel less guilty not
"dedicating" too much time to it, and I get in my fix a little more often.

